# Yellow Leaves!!



## babymonkey (Mar 17, 2010)

hi all
im having a few problems with some of my leaves,some of them are turning yellow,some have just the tips turning yellow,ive removed a good few off dead leaves,but yet more continue to turn yellow,85% of my leaves are all green,so my theory is,if the leaves arnt all green,then theres a problem!

is this down to heat issues,or the nutrients,as i read somewhere on this site that when the leaves turn yellow then the plant isnt getting enough nutrients,but ive only been feeding the plants with the same measurements it states on the back of the bottle,also im using 5 drips on each plant,do they need more drips ?,or as a long shot am i over feeding them
my link is below of the journal im doing so people can see what ive been using and where iom at

thanks all 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52091


----------



## zem (Mar 17, 2010)

do you mean 5 drops?? i think it could be some feeding issue however i dont see any problem pics in your journal, you might get better help if you can post some pics taken when lights off or the fiirst 10 seonds when that hps starts to get a clear pic of what your describing


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2010)

Any new pictures?


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 17, 2010)

hi
yes i mean 5 drops,ill have more pictures soon


----------



## zem (Mar 17, 2010)

you should flush them from time to time to remove salt buildup, it will help narrow things down too, what about Ph? if you're feeding regularly with full strength and no flush you could be having related issues


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 17, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> you should flush them from time to time to remove salt buildup, it will help narrow things down too, what about Ph? if you're feeding regularly with full strength and no flush you could be having related issues


 
hi zem

what do you mean by `flush them`,also PH is usually around 5.7 - 6.0


----------



## zem (Mar 17, 2010)

flush them with water no ferts, you can use Ph adusted water  to run t through the medium so that it cleans the medium from salt buildup


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 17, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> flush them with water no ferts, you can use Ph adusted water  to run t through the medium so that it cleans the medium from salt buildup



I aggre with zem here !! I was have 3 yellow leaves in my plant too and i flush my grow medium after that i continue my nutr program and i dident see yellow leaves again..!


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 17, 2010)

hi 
thanks for replies

right so the wilma drops that go into the rockwool to feed the plants,is this the part i need to take out of my setup & flush it with just water ?
aslo how long do i leave the pump on to flush the wilma drips/drops so all the salt has gone ?

thanks


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 18, 2010)

HI ALL
sorry i cant get any pictures for next few days,camera seemed to have stopped working.

about the yellow leaf problem,i desperatly need more help,another plant is starting to get a good amount of its leaves starting to go a lighter green & some turning yellow.
it looks like its getting worse,ive also noticed towards the end of the leaves there going like a browny red colour then turn yellow.

im also getting concerned about pests!,ive got a good few midgies or small flies in my grow room,but my m8 said there harmeless as there definatly not spider mites.

can these midgies or small flies cause the damage that im seeing to the plants.

the last few replies where for to flush my medium to get rid of all salts,i forgot to mention i use a nutrient called cannazym,and theres not all that much of signs of salt build up.

can it be my feed,in the journal ive been doing,no one has ever commented about the feed i use.

IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE WHO CAN GIVE ME PROFESSIONAL HELP ON HYDRO,IS ALL THE FEEDS IM GIVING THE PLANTS RIGHT !?

again sorry i dont have pictures at the minute but you can look at the link ive given in last comments to see where im at

please please help,im virtually losing 1 plant,now another looks like its going in the same way


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 18, 2010)

please help,i seem to be the only person who dosnt get replies,i get the same few people that do reply,(thanks),but i need some help on someone who knows hydro well


----------



## ross.limited (Mar 18, 2010)

Hay babymonkey,

I am not the pro you are looking for but I am very sympathetic with you. I found you mentioned "bad Ph pen or something than you bought another one is that correct? Do you have buffer solution to calibrate your Ph tester no matter if it is new IMO it could again be false reader. If this is the problem you are shooting blind there.Perfect Ph level for soil as I get it here is 6,5. I hope very much to have been of some help for you!


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 18, 2010)

ross.limited said:
			
		

> Hay babymonkey,
> 
> I am not the pro you are looking for but I am very sympathetic with you. I found you mentioned "bad Ph pen or something than you bought another one is that correct? Do you have buffer solution to calibrate your Ph tester no matter if it is new IMO it could again be false reader. If this is the problem you are shooting blind there.Perfect Ph level for soil as I get it here is 6,5. I hope very much to have been of some help for you!


 
hi ross.limited,much appreciated for taking time to reply

i did have a ph problem with the pen earlier on in my grow,i used the buffer solution & double checked it with my m8 pen.

but know you have brought it up,im going to get it checked again just to be on the safe side

thanks m8


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2010)

I do not believe that Cannazym is a nutrient--it appears to be an enzyme that helps break down dead roots   (or have I missed something?)  I have never heard of this product.  Is there a particular reason you chose it? 

If you are running DWC, your pH should be kept in the range from about 5.5 to 6.0.  What PPMs are you running?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

babymonkey said:
			
		

> hi
> yes i mean 5 drops,ill have more pictures soon



Are you dripping straight nutes onto the rockwool?:holysheep: 

That's what your post sort of implys.

DD


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 18, 2010)

hi hemp goddess
yep my m8 told me to use it as it breaks down the salts or gets rid of it.
my ph is always around 5.7 - 5.9 ,about the ppm`s,im not actually sure i know what that is,could you explain please ,i just though it was another saying for `ph`.
thanks for helping me out,as know one has ever checked if all my feed is right


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2010)

babymonkey said:
			
		

> hi hemp goddess
> yep my m8 told me to use it as it breaks down the salts or gets rid of it.
> my ph is always around 5.7 - 5.9 ,about the ppm`s,im not actually sure i know what that is,could you explain please ,i just though it was another saying for `ph`.
> thanks for helping me out,as know one has ever checked if all my feed is right



Something that breaks down salts most likely has no nutrients in it at all.  Look on the back of the bottle and tell us what is in it.  I would say that you are probably starving your plants to death.  I would recommend getting something like General Hydroponics Flora series of nutes (Grow, Micro, Bloom) as soon as possible.  PPMs stand for parts per million and indicates the amount of dissolved solids are in your water.  It is a guideline for how much  nutrient(s) to give your plants.


----------



## ross.limited (Mar 18, 2010)

Just to add it can be read with an EC tester


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 18, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Something that breaks down salts most likely has no nutrients in it at all. Look on the back of the bottle and tell us what is in it. I would say that you are probably starving your plants to death. I would recommend getting something like General Hydroponics Flora series of nutes (Grow, Micro, Bloom) as soon as possible. PPMs stand for parts per million and indicates the amount of dissolved solids are in your water. It is a guideline for how much nutrient(s) to give your plants.


 
hi
i dont just use cannazym for feed,i also use aqua flora A + B,rhizatonic,and bloom accellerator
now im at the end of my 4th week of flowering,i also be adding PK-13 for the next 2 weeks.
ill have to invest in a ppm meter/ec tester 

just so i understand,if i bought a ppm meter,will this tell me if my plants are getting the right nutrients,whether there getting too much,or too less??
as ive just been putting in what the back of the bottle says.

(please check my grow journal to see what feeds im using)
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=52091

thanks hemp goddess


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 18, 2010)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> Are you dripping straight nutes onto the rockwool?:holysheep:
> 
> That's what your post sort of implys.
> 
> DD


 
hi droopy dog
yes my drops go into my rockwool,to keep it wet,why isnt this the way its meant to be done ??

thanks m8


----------



## zem (Mar 18, 2010)

babymonkey said:
			
		

> hi droopy dog
> yes my drops go into my rockwool,to keep it wet,why isnt this the way its meant to be done ??
> 
> thanks m8


:shocked: certainly NOT! these ferts should be diluted in water at a required ratio


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 18, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> :shocked: certainly NOT! these ferts should be diluted in water at a required ratio


 
hi zem

yes my nutrients are all diluted as my feed is in a 50 litre tank,with a pump pumping up through the drips,which are in the rockwool,so it keeps them wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2010)

Are you doing drip?  I thought you were doing DWC...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2010)

I  was lost a few posts ago, like when they gave each plant 5 drops each:confused2: but they use drip irrigation?:confused2:


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I  was lost a few posts ago, like when they gave each plant 5 drops each:confused2: but they use drip irrigation?:confused2:



I'm sorta :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:  also.

DD


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 19, 2010)

HI ALL
just wondering why a few of use if not all of use have got lost in what ive posted,this cant be good.

again please check my grow journal so you can see my setup

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=52091

PLEASE REMEMBER IM NEW AND HAVE NEVER GREW BEFORE!!

so im still not familiar with some of the phrases people use,im doing hydro,and i know theres a few different ways hydro can be done,but unsure which one im doing as my m8 that left me in the lurch,set the entire setup up.

from what i know,im running a wilma system which was sort of home made.
 whats `DRIP IRRAGATION` ??
whats `DWC` ??

sorry for being clueless but if i dont ask what they are,ill never know.

as i need to find out exactly what setup im using so you guys can help me otherwise my plants will just get worse

thanks all,hope this helps


----------



## zem (Mar 19, 2010)

you have a  drip system. DWC is deep water cultue it is different in dwc the roots are suspended from a netpot into aerated water


----------



## ross.limited (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi babymonkey,

:yeahthat:  DWC stands for Deep Water Culture is when the plant is being produced form seedling to finish by having its roots suspended in a solution of nutrient rich, oxygenated water. Why it says to me that your journal is not on the server?


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 19, 2010)

this link works 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52091


----------



## babymonkey (Mar 19, 2010)

hi
now that we know i am doing the drip system,is everything im doing right.

ive checked some of the drips & there does look like some salt build up,im going to try & flush the drip system with water at a ph of 5.7.

how do i go about this,cos if i will need to turn the pump off & take all the drips out so i can flush it,im worried my plants will starve while im flushing the pump out,how long do i flush for ??
do i need to take all the pump & drips out to flush it or is there another way.

now we know it could be possible that the yellow leaves could of been cos of the salt build up,which would of stopped the plants getting full nutrients,i was actually using `cannazym` to get rid of the salt build up,so where do i go from here..
do i up the dosage on the `cannazym` or is there something else i can use ?

1 more thing,im in the final 4 weeks off flowering,im about to introduce `PK-13` which is to fatten the buds,do i still use all the rest of the nutrients that im using `aqua flora A+B,rhizatonic,boost accelerator,cannazym & PK-13

just like to say thanks to all that replied & hope you can keep them coming,i cant believe the amount of knowledge ive learned from this site


----------



## ross.limited (Mar 19, 2010)

check this out just found it and it seems tons of info

hXXp://www.irrigationtutorials.com/


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2010)

For more useful info click here.This will help you.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm no hydro guy....but whats it called then when the roots are suspended in aireated water and it also has a drip system?  I know I have seen this set-up before made with a rubbermaid tub, each plant site has a dripper, but the root system also is suspended in water.  Is this just set-up this way so the grower could use either style?

Also...not trying to jack the thread...it just made me wonder.


----------

